# Advice on summer club membership



## ygado (Jul 5, 2012)

Hello. I am Egy-American and I have been here on vacations for years, always using the Gezira club in Zamalek. However I am living in Maadi at the moment. I was disappointed in the Maadi club because it is so conservative. Can you suggest other options? I need a pool big enough to do laps basically. The American club is apparently limited to people who work for the embassy and AUC.

Thanks!
Yasmine


----------



## alexvw (Mar 10, 2012)

I don't know about Maadi, but if you don't mind traveling just a bit to Katameya, you could use the Arabella Country Club. It's not conservative, and I'm sure they will give you a good membership offer for just the summer months. If you're interested, send me a message, and I'll give you the sports manager's number.

Enjoy your summer!


----------



## ygado (Jul 5, 2012)

Thanks! Do you think it's about the same distance as to Zamalek? If so then yes I'd be interested.


----------



## ygado (Jul 5, 2012)

alexvw said:


> I don't know about Maadi, but if you don't mind traveling just a bit to Katameya, you could use the Arabella Country Club. It's not conservative, and I'm sure they will give you a good membership offer for just the summer months. If you're interested, send me a message, and I'll give you the sports manager's number.
> 
> Enjoy your summer!


By the way, I don't know how to send a message.


----------



## alexvw (Mar 10, 2012)

On a normal day it takes me 20 minutes from Katameya to Maadi, in rush hour longer .

I think you just need a few more posts to be allowed to send private messages, so how about some questions .


----------



## ygado (Jul 5, 2012)

alexvw said:


> On a normal day it takes me 20 minutes from Katameya to Maadi, in rush hour longer .
> 
> I think you just need a few more posts to be allowed to send private messages, so how about some questions .


Oh cool! What's Katameya like in terms of members. What's the vibe. Is it kinda hip?


----------



## alexvw (Mar 10, 2012)

Katameya Heights people are hip, so they think, but too hip for me . And I doubt KH gives limited memberships (and you need a member to get you in as day guest).

Arabella is more quiet, but nice. I like the playground (in relative terms!), the tennis is the best in town (I find), and people are friendly (and used to bikinis .

The pool is not a sports pool, but the length is ok I think. There is also a kids pool, a jacuzzy and a gym.


----------



## CAIRODEMON (Sep 18, 2011)

alexvw said:


> Katameya Heights people are hip, so they think, but too hip for me . And I doubt KH gives limited memberships (and you need a member to get you in as day guest).
> 
> Arabella is more quiet, but nice. I like the playground (in relative terms!), the tennis is the best in town (I find), and people are friendly (and used to bikinis .
> 
> The pool is not a sports pool, but the length is ok I think. There is also a kids pool, a jacuzzy and a gym.


At the moment you can get six months membership for LE 5,000 plus LE 2,000 one-off joining fee. Pool is nice, although IMHO not quite as clean looking as it used to be. Up until very recently got crowded on a Friday, but has improved due to the European memshabs having gone back for the summer

Oh and one more thing, if it matters, you can still get a beer or glass of wine at KH, but not alas in Arabella


----------

